# reusing drywall cutouts after repiping house



## RJCA (Dec 15, 2017)

I just had my house repiped and there are many places where the plumber had to cut out drywall for access. I'm wondering if there is any reason I can't just reuse the cutouts instead of buying new drywall and cutting it to fit the openings. He did a pretty good job of making the cuts clean and square, and most of the cutouts are in good shape (and are obviously the right size). The existing drywall is painted and lightly textured, if that makes a difference.

Thanks!
RJ


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

As long as the cut out pieces are solid there is no reason you can't use them. Once the repairs are taped/finished you'll need to retexture.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A decent plumber doing this, cut those with the intent that they be used to patch the wall back up.


So YES use them, they are already cut to fit, use a proper backer board and screw your patches back, tape, mud, and texture. Paint to match.


ED


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I do it all the time. I mean, with just a little tweaking to allow for the new pipes, well, you have a tailor-made patch for all those holes. Sure beats having to measure, cut, recut, etc. which takes time and can be frustrating when you have a bunch of small patches to make.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I like to use a sharp utility knife and trim the edges of both the opening and the patch to eliminate the fuzzy edge, it helps to make a flatter tape job. Also, lightly sand away some of that texture as it will also add to the thickness of the mud and ultimately the overall size of the patch.

Bud


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You guys must use different plumbers than my GC's do. They think a hammer is akin to a multimaster on steroids. It's horrible. It is great your guy did a decent job of making his cuts. Kudos to the plumber.


----------



## RJCA (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone, for the advice and good tips.

RJ


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Forgot to mention that the trimming is just 1/8" or less and at a 45° angle.

Larry, my daughter had a plumber come in to replace the shower controls and on the wall on the other side the previous owner had glued up a 3x4 cork board. Not a problem, the plumber just cut his 12x12 opening right through wall and cork board. I suggested she just make it into a little door so the next repair would have access. She put a bookcase in front of it and sold the house, that works too.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

LARRY: see the first three words of my previous post.

:devil3:


----------

